# Was habt ihr für Griffe?



## Frau Rauscher (20. November 2010)

So, meine Ergon-verwöhnten Hände haben sich letztes Wochenende sehr über die originalen Speci-Griffe beschwert. 
Probleme mit taubem kleinen und Ringfinger habe ich zwar auch mit den Ergon (bei langen Touren) aber diese neuen Griffe musste ich nur 10 Minuten festhalten, dann war es vorbei 

Nun sind die Ergon nicht gerade die schönsten Griffe, deshalb suche ich Alternativen!
Heute habe ich ein Paar Raceface geliehen und gestestet, die waren schon Welten besser.

Was habt ihr da so am Lenker?


----------



## Iselz (20. November 2010)

Hatte auch erst Ergon, aber so richtig schön fand ich das nicht. Nun haben wir Lenkerband probiert und ich geb es nicht mehr her... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (20. November 2010)

Das mit den tauben Fingern kenn ich.
Ich hatte erst diese Ergon-Griffe mit den riesigen Handauflagen, bin aber mehrmals abgerutscht sobald es ruppeliger wurde. 
Fahre jetzt mit den Ergon-Enduro und hab keine Probleme mehr. Weder mit tauben fingern, noch mit abrutschen..


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2010)

also ich hab auch die Ergon.

Hab nun letzte Woche am neuen Bike erst die Originalen gehabt, aua geht gar nicht, bin halt der volle Handabknicker und der Daumen tut heute noch weh.

Hab dann erstmal die einen Ergon (schwarz-grau) an das neue ran, und mir heute welche in schwarz-weiß geholt, will halt nicht immer hin und herschrauben und die sehen dazu auch noch besser aus.

Klar von der Form her sind sie echt nicht der Hinkucker, aber was tut man nicht alles gegen Schmerzen.

Musst mal schaun ich glaub die gibt es mittlererweile auch in schwarz-grün.

Vielleicht geht es ja irgendwann mal auch ohne.

LG

Heike


----------



## apoptygma (20. November 2010)

Ergon GE1, die Enduro Griffe


----------



## apoptygma (20. November 2010)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Das mit den tauben Fingern kenn ich.
> Ich hatte erst diese Ergon-Griffe mit den riesigen Handauflagen, bin aber mehrmals abgerutscht sobald es ruppeliger wurde.
> Fahre jetzt mit den Ergon-Enduro und hab keine Probleme mehr. Weder mit tauben fingern, noch mit abrutschen..



Is mir vorhin gar nicht aufgefallen...

Aber kann Seppel hier grad auch nur absolut zustimmen. Nie wieder andere.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. November 2010)

ja, zuerst hatte ich die "klassischen" Ergons GP1 (aber die sehen einfach *** aus  ), aktuell am Cube die GX1, optisch schon etwas besser und vom Griff her auch besser als die GP1, finde ich.

Morgen teste ich mal die GA1 vom Freund... leider sind die immer so zweifarbig... oder gibts die auch in ganz schwarz?



Aber ich sehe schon, hier sind viele Ergon-Fans


----------



## Veloce (20. November 2010)

Ich  hab an allen Bergrädern Syntace Moto  .
Sieht gut aus und ist langstreckentauglich .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. November 2010)

Fahre auch mit Ergon: GE1 am HT, GA1 am Fully. Jederzeit sicherer Griff und kein abrutschen, bin super zufrieden damit.
Übrigens gibt es die GA1 (zumindest laut Beschreibung) auch in schwarz. Auf den Katalogbildern sehen sie eher schwarz/grau aus. Vielleicht hat die schon mal jemand im Original gesehen und kann etwas dazu sagen?!?


----------



## lire89 (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

für Touren hatte ich mir die Ergon GX1 ans Bike montiert (Lenkerbreite 680mm). Bei diesen Griffen hatte ich erst bei 100km Touren taube schmerzende Handballen und kleine Finger. Fürs grobe Gelände sind die aber nicht 100%ig geeignet, deswegen gab es einen breiteren Lenker (780mm) und die Syntace Screw On Gripz Moto. In Verbindung mit dem Lenker habe ich jetzt einen perfekten festen Halt und normale Touren bis 70Km laufen ohne Probleme (längere Touren bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren). Der breitere Lenker hat bei mir auch einen wesentlichen Ausschlag für die Handgesundheit gegeben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen.

Ciao René


----------



## scylla (21. November 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7769955"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich  hab an allen Bergrädern Syntace Moto  .
> Sieht gut aus und ist langstreckentauglich .




halte ich genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (21. November 2010)

Ergon Leichtbau Enduro/all Mountain Griffe. Sehen dann auch noch top aus: Link


----------



## karmakiller (21. November 2010)

ich bin ein Weichei: Ritchey WCS True Grip


----------



## Interwoven (21. November 2010)

Odi rogue auf allen Bikes.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. November 2010)

so, heute die GA1 getestet, allerdings in L, ich denke S wäre da doch die bessere Wahl...

Zu den Raceface von gestern gibt sich das nicht viel...
Ich bestelle mir jetzt mal 2 oder 3 zu Ansicht und entscheide dann 

Die Ergon Enduro wie auch die Syntace Moto finde ich nicht so scheeee.... 
Danke aber für eure Vorschläge


----------



## HiFi XS (21. November 2010)

Odi Yeti Hardcore Lock-On. Ich gebe zu â ich habe die gekauft, weil die Griffe einfach sehr solide aussahen und der Schrift mir gut gefallen hat.  Du kannst auch stundenlang damit fahren. Die Griffe sind gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig aber jetzt liebe ich die. Die halten ewig lang â meine andere Griffe waren immer so schnell durch. Der Durchmesser ist perfekt â ich hab relativ kleine HÃ¤nde â und die Kontrolle Ã¼ber den Lenker ist sehr sehr gut.


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

oury oder odi - die ergons find´ich extrem hässlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. November 2010)

Gut, die Ergons erfüllen aber auch in den allermeisten Fällen einen bestimmten Zweck, nämlich den, Belastungen von den Händen zu nehmen, für diejenigen, die da massiv Probleme habe. Dafür sind die ja konzipiert. Bei den einfachen Dingensgriffen würden mir nach 5 Minuten zig Dinge einpennen . Da sch... ich ganz gepflegt auf die Optik, denn ich möchte gern auch über 4 Std. Grundlage fahren können, ohne das die Flossen einschlafen. Und spezielle bei dieser Art von Ausfahrt wechselt man die Griffhaltung ja kaum bis gar nicht (anders als im Gelände)


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

das stimmt -- gegen das funktionelle ist sicher nix zu sagen . meine bessere hälfte fährt am ht auch so teile ...


----------



## Twinkie (22. November 2010)

ich hab BBB ergonomische griffe und bin fürs erste zufrieden. für die gripshift-einheit habe ich den "sollbruchstellen-teil" abgeschnitten. will unbedingt die ergoNs ausprobieren, aber solange ich keine probleme habe ist mir der versuch zu teuer.


----------



## MelleD (22. November 2010)

Fahre die ODI Ruffian. Hatte am Anfang auch nen paar Probleme mit taubem kleinen Finger etc. aber hat sich nach dem Kauf von neuen Handschuhen erledigt. 
Ausserdem gab es für die ODI lilane Teile


----------



## ghostmoni (22. November 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal die Ergons Enduro, aber mir tat damit immer der Daumen (Daumengelenk) weh. Trotz größe S passte der irgendwie nicht in meine Hand (hab recht kleine Hände für meine Größe). Jetzt fahre ich die NC-17 Take Control II S-Pro. Die sind recht klein und seit dem hab ich mit meinen Daumengelenken keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## ecopower (22. November 2010)

Ich habe mit den Griffen gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Gut für kleine und mittlere Handgrößen, sehr griffig und mit 60 g recht leicht.


Wer Handprobleme nur über die Griffauswahl lösen will, wird meistens wenig Erfolg haben. Der Lenker spielt eine wichtigere Rolle und (leider) muß jeder experimentieren, bis der richtige Lenker gefunden wird.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. November 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> ...Jetzt fahre ich die NC-17 Take Control II S-Pro. ....



Ja, die habe ich auch in der Endauswahl 


@Twinkie: Ich habe noch ein Paar ältere Ergon GP1 aus optischen Gründen ausrangiert. Wenn Du die vielleicht mal probieren möchtest werden wir uns bestimmt irgendwie einig  Dann musst Du keine neuen kaufen und kannst schauen ob es sich lohnt!


----------



## Friesenkind (22. November 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> Wer Handprobleme nur über die Griffauswahl lösen will, wird meistens wenig Erfolg haben. Der Lenker spielt eine wichtigere Rolle und (leider) muß jeder experimentieren, bis der richtige Lenker gefunden wird.



Dem stimme ich mal so zu. Ich habe Wochen gebraucht, den Lenker und das Cockpit mit allen Hebeln perfekt auf mich einzustellen. 
Wirklich schlimme Probleme mit den Händen hatte ich aber zum Glück nie, nur leichte Taubheit nach längerer Fahrt. Ist mit dem etwas breiteren Lenker aber jetzt gegessen. Ich habe die Cube Race-Grips dran, die liegen super in meinen (kleinen) Händen. 
Was auch Handprobleme verursachen kann, sind, so blöd es klingt, die Handschuhe. Ein falsches Polster oder eine ungünstig verlaufende Naht können einem auch böse einen Nerv oder die Blutzufuhr abdrücken.


----------



## barbarissima (23. November 2010)

Ich hatte von Egon die GA1. Mit denen taten mir ziemlich schnell die Hände weh. Habe jetzt seit ca einem Jahr die Race Grips von Cube. Die würde ich nicht mehr hergeben wollen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. November 2010)

ich habe mich jetzt für die Race Face  entschieden!

Aber um das Thema noch etwas zu erweitern:
Wie habt ihr Schalthebel/Bremsgriffe montiert!?
An meinem Cube habe ich das irgendwie hinbekommen, beides XT, in dieser Reihenfolge: Griff, Schaltung, Bremse (ich bremse meist nur mit dem Zeigefinger)

Aber jetzt am Speci hab ich irgendwie Probleme, das passend zu bekommen!
Schalthebel sind Shimano SLX und die Bremse Avid Elixir. 
Stelle ich die Griffhebelweite der Bremse ideal ein, komme ich beim Bremsen an die Schalthebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. November 2010)

Die Griffe finde ich schön. 

Vielleicht kann jemand hier dir helfen mit dem platz problem. Hat es mit der länge der griffe zu tun? ich habe griffe schon gekürzt um besser an den Bremshebel zu kommen. mit lockons kein problem. Die schrauben halten auch 'einseitig' gut fest. Es gibt auch meine griffe in kurz - hab ich leider zu spät gewusst.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. November 2010)

nee, der Griff ist ja nicht das Problem, sondern die Hebel...

Hat eine von euch XTR Hebel montiert? Habe die noch nie in echt gesehen...


----------



## gomes123 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ergon GE1, die Enduro Griffe !!!


----------



## Veloce (2. Dezember 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich habe mich jetzt für die Race Face  entschieden!
> 
> Aber um das Thema noch etwas zu erweitern:
> Wie habt ihr Schalthebel/Bremsgriffe montiert!?
> ...



Ich habe an allen Bicis die Schalthebel hinter den Bremsgriffen im Abstand von 1 cm montiert . So kann ich mit dem Zeigefinger bremsen ohne an die Schalthebel zu kommen . Je nach Handgröße  bzw Fingerlänge muß der Abstand natürlich angepasst werden.Den Winkel der Schalthebel zu  den Bremsgriffen kannst du ebenfalls so einstellen das es ergonomisch für die Fingers ist . Ich bin bei der Cockpiteinstellung ein ziemlicher Pingel .
Die Schalthebel und Bremsgriffe dann auch nur so fest anziehen das sie sich beim Sturz verdrehen können .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja, auf diese Art und Weise taste ich mich ran, auf der Tour korrigiere ich ständig die Hebel, ich bin da nämlich auch echt schwierig  Aber die Hebel (was jetzt wohl eine Shimano-"Macke" ist) sind einfach so weit auseinander, dass ich es nicht optimal hinbekomme. 
Ein Traum wären die neuen einstellbaren Hebel von SRAM, die aber leider nicht zu meinem Schaltwerk passen


----------



## Veloce (3. Dezember 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ja, auf diese Art und Weise taste ich mich ran, auf der Tour korrigiere ich ständig die Hebel, ich bin da nämlich auch echt schwierig  Aber die Hebel (was jetzt wohl eine Shimano-"Macke" ist) sind einfach so weit auseinander, dass ich es nicht optimal hinbekomme.
> Ein Traum wären die neuen einstellbaren Hebel von SRAM, die aber leider nicht zu meinem Schaltwerk passen



Auch wenn ich eingeschworene Sram Fahrerin bin finde ich gerade die
SLX Hebel vom Preis- Leistungs Verhältnis genial und du kannst die auch
komplett wie Sram Hebel mit dem Daumen bedienen


----------



## ecopower (3. Dezember 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7801609"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich habe an allen Bicis die Schalthebel hinter den Bremsgriffen im Abstand von 1 cm montiert . So kann ich mit dem Zeigefinger bremsen ohne an die Schalthebel zu kommen . Je nach Handgröße  bzw Fingerlänge muß der Abstand natürlich angepasst werden.Den Winkel der Schalthebel zu  den Bremsgriffen kannst du ebenfalls so einstellen das es ergonomisch für die Fingers ist . Ich bin bei der Cockpiteinstellung ein ziemlicher Pingel .
> Die Schalthebel und Bremsgriffe dann auch nur so fest anziehen das sie sich beim Sturz verdrehen können .



*AW: Was habt ihr für Griffe?
*Was hat dein Text mit Griffen zu tun?


----------



## apoptygma (3. Dezember 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> *AW: Was habt ihr für Griffe?
> *Was hat dein Text mit Griffen zu tun?



Sag Du es uns!


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

..hab mir fürs speci enduro mal diese hier bestellt - bin mal gespannt - sollen direkt in der hand "kleben" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..hab mir fürs speci enduro mal diese hier bestellt - bin mal gespannt - sollen direkt in der hand "kleben" ...



iiihhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



stelle ich mir irgendwie eklig vor.
Bei meinen Moto Griffen wird der Gummi auch irgendwann mal "klebrig", wenn die ausgelutscht sind... das ist dann der Zeitpunkt, an dem ich mir neue kaufe


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

och menno .....


----------



## Veloce (8. Dezember 2010)

Na , mir würden die Glibbergriffe auch nich so gefallen .
Aber wieviele Materialtests hab ich schon gemacht und  meine
Kunden freuen sich doch vor Kaufentscheidungen über klare Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## hasenfusses (22. Dezember 2010)

Die sehen aus wie ein Dildo....


----------



## blutbuche (23. Dezember 2010)

..... bist du nicht die mit den 3 blauen bikes .....

.... die jellys sind mitlerweile angekommen - allerdings in schwarz - das grün hätte nicht zum grün vom speci gepasst . sie sind sehr angenehm , gar nicht klebrig oder glibberig - aber extrem griffig . denke , das war ne gute wahl ..greez , bb


----------



## hasenfusses (24. Dezember 2010)

> ..... bist du nicht die mit den 3 blauen bikes .....


Nee, die mit den 5 blauen Bikes !

Was hat das mit den Dildogriffen zu tun??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2010)

..... nicht direkt was .....


----------



## Cirest (23. Januar 2011)

acros a grip


----------



## JoeHaBe (24. Januar 2011)

Odi Yeti Speed Griffe

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4986_Yeti-Speed-Lenkergriffe.html

Schön weich und griffig, am Anfang fast schon zu viel Profil..aber danach wunderbar! (nach der Eingewöhnung)


----------



## ecopower (24. Januar 2011)

Lenkerband, wie am Rennrad.
Ist echt Top und unschlagbar leicht.


----------



## basti138 (24. Januar 2011)

Brave Connectors


----------



## Principiante (24. Januar 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Brave Connectors



Hi!

Und wie sind die für Touren fahren?
Brauche welche für mein Ghost, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden.
Ich fahre mit dem Bike meist nur Strecke, zwar auch mal etwas ruppiger durch den Wald, aber kein Freeride. Ist ja auch ein AM...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## basti138 (24. Januar 2011)

Fahre damit alles, auch lange Touren - es ist halt jeder anders, die gibts ja auch ohne Flansch.
Kaufentscheidend war die hochwertige Optik (geschraubt) und das bequeme Griffgefühl mit und ohne Handschuh, auch der angenehme Durchmesser - hab mich für die Version mit Flansch entschieden.
Bei Sram kein Problem - kann aber bei Shimano Triggern passieren, dass man am Flansch etwas ausschnibbeln muss.
Und die haben zwei Seiten, fährt man nur mit Handschuhen, kann man sie auch umdrehen.
Sie sind recht hart wegen dem inneren Kunststoffkörper - den Komfort von Moosgummi geben die natürlich nicht.
Abnützung ist wie bei den meisten Griffen schon merklich - die handschuhe haben drauf guten Grip, sollen sie ja auch.


Die werden es auf alle Fälle bei mir wieder.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. September 2011)

Bin auf der Suche auf neuen Griffen...
Zur Zeit hab ich noch no name griffe aus schaumstoff in weiß dran,die ich eigentlich ganz bequem fand. Allerdings dreht sich seit ein paar tagen der eine Griff auf der Halterung was total nervig ist 
Was mich mittlerweile auch stresst ist, dass die Griffe schnell dreckig werden  Am anfang hab ich sie immer abgeschraubt und sauber gemacht (was auch wirklich gut funktioniert hat ) aber ich muss jedes mal wieder die barends neu einstellen und das funktioniert nicht immer gleich beim ersten mal 
Suche jetzt was neues in grün oder weiß  mit mittlerem bis dickerem griffumfang und sie müssen mit barends kompatibel sein
Eigentlich würden mich die Ergon interessieren aber dann muss ich mir auch die originalen barends kaufen und das wird mir zu teuer 
Viele von euch fahren ja auch die Syntace Moto welche mir auch gefallen würden aber mir scheint dass ich da keine barends drauf machen kann 
Ach und übrigens ich bin eher tourenfahrer mit kleinen ausflügen auf die trails und mag griffe mit guter dämpfung


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2011)

Hab die Ergon E1 S Enduro am Helius, machen einen ganz guten Eindruck, jedes Wochenende in Gebrauch. Mit Handschuhen lassen sich die Ergons noch besser greifen..Mag gar nicht mehr was anderes haben. Einfach perfekt. Am Nerve MR fahr ich seit etwa 5 Jahren die Ergon R2 magnesium (mit Barends), älteres Modell zwar, möchte die nicht mehr missen..Gummi der R2 hat nach der langen Zeit in Gebrauch etwas gelitten, Griffprofil ist etwas runter..


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche auf neuen Griffen...
> Zur Zeit hab ich noch no name griffe aus schaumstoff in weiß dran,die ich eigentlich ganz bequem fand. Allerdings dreht sich seit ein paar tagen der eine Griff auf der Halterung was total nervig ist
> Was mich mittlerweile auch stresst ist, dass die Griffe schnell dreckig werden  Am anfang hab ich sie immer abgeschraubt und sauber gemacht (was auch wirklich gut funktioniert hat ) aber ich muss jedes mal wieder die barends neu einstellen und das funktioniert nicht immer gleich beim ersten mal
> Suche jetzt was neues in grün oder weiß  mit mittlerem bis dickerem griffumfang und sie müssen mit barends kompatibel sein
> ...



Die Syntace Moto kannst du vergessen mit Barends, außer du schneidest am Rand die Öffnung ein bisschen nach, damit du die Griffe auf dem Lenker nach innen schieben kannst (die neuen Motos haben da einen Anschlag). Besonders gut dämpfen die auch nicht, ich finde das Griffgefühl damit gelativ direkt, was ich aber auch mag.
Wenn's nicht gleich dreckig werden soll solltest du dir auch weiß und grün als Farben aus dem Kopf schlagen. Das sieht immer irgendwann siffig aus, egal ob es ein Schaumstoff- oder Gummigriff ist. Da hilft nur schwarz oder sonst eine dunkle Farbe 

Je nachdem welche Barends du hast, könntest du z.B. Odi Griffe nehmen, wenn es Schraubgriffe sein sollen. Ich hatte mal Odi Rogue mit Cane Creek Ergo Barends, da konnte man einfach außen eine Griffschelle weglassen und statt dessen das Barend dort drauf stecken. Dämpfen tun die auch gut, da sie recht dick und weich sind.

Mein Freund mag gerne die Ritchey WCS Schaumgummi-Griffe. Wenn man beim Montieren ordentlich Haarspray drunter sprüht verdrehen sich die auch nicht mehr. Dämpfen ebenfalls sehr gut und lassen sich schön greifen, mir wären die beim Fahren aber schon zu weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (16. September 2011)

Fahre zur Zeit mit Griffen von Crankbrothers (Iodine), finde die soweit auch ganz gut, nur manchmal schläft mir ein Finger ein. Durch die "Musterung" fühlen sich die Griffe auch recht weich an, und haben dennoch genug Grip. 

Einzig die Qualität finde ich jetz nicht soooo berauschend, würde beim nächsten mal wohl eher zu Odi Griffen greifen ;-)


----------



## HiFi XS (19. September 2011)

Echt - die Odi halten lange.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2011)

Kurzes Update zum Griffproblem...
Nachdem viele Odi-Griffe empfohlen haben und ich eine möglichkeit gebraucht habe Barends zu montieren hatte ich mir die Rogue und die Crosstrainer (ich hatte schon angst die sind für den Crosstrainer daheim ) bestellt 
Letztendlich sind es die Crosstrainer geworden weil mir die Rogue etwas zu dick im umfang waren und das lime green der crosstrainer einfach unschlagbar war 
Durch die lamellenmusterung ist das griffgefühl recht angenehm allerdings hat man manchmal das gefühl des rutschens wenn die lamellen unter dem druck abknicken (was für mich als tourenfahrer kein negativer punkt )


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

die farbe könnte mir auch gefallen


----------



## mangolassi (25. Oktober 2011)

Odi Ruffian sind ja auch dünner und in lime green und vielen anderen Farben erhältlich. Die halten vor allem ewig im Vergleich zu den ganzen Kopien. Die Rogue habe ich an meinen Freund weiter gereicht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin dass es vllt blöd klingt aber wie sollen die griffe sich denn abnutzen 
Und wenn dauert sowas doch ewig hätt ich gedacht, abnutzungserscheinungen hab ich bei meinem ersten bike (jugendrad) erst nach etwa 5 jahren oder so gesehen


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

meine Syntace Moto kann ich spÃ¤testens nach einem Jahr regelmÃ¤Ãig wegschmeiÃen. Da wird das Gummi irgendwann so eklig klebrig, vor allem wenn man mal aus versehen mit fettigen HÃ¤nden drauf fasst. 
Aber die Teile greifen sich fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack richtig gut, und sind auch noch schÃ¶n leicht. Darum investiere ich halt manchmal die 10â¬ fÃ¼r ein neues Paar.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin dass es vllt blöd klingt aber wie sollen die griffe sich denn abnutzen
> Und wenn dauert sowas doch ewig hätt ich gedacht, abnutzungserscheinungen hab ich bei meinem ersten bike (jugendrad) erst nach etwa 5 jahren oder so gesehen



Also beim rasant Bergabfahren geht das ziemlich schnell. Man hat sie schließlich ständig recht feste in der Hand und sie sind der Hauptkontaktpunkt zum Rad. Ist doch eigentlich logisch, dass sich die Griffe dann auch irgendwann abnutzen.

Zum Thema:

Ich habe momentan Lizard Skins Peaty Griffe. Sind nicht anderes als umgelabelte ODI. Ans FR-Hardtail kommen demnächst ODI Crosstrainer. Freunde sind sehr zufrieden damit.

EDIT: Uuups, im Ladies-Forum gelandet...


----------



## mangolassi (25. Oktober 2011)

Wahrscheinlich vom verkrampften Festklammern beim Bergabfahren
Schade nur dass bei den Peaty Griffen die ODI Snap On Endkappen nicht passen. Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (25. Oktober 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ... denn ich möchte gern auch über 4 Std. Grundlage fahren können, ohne das die Flossen einschlafen. Und spezielle bei dieser Art von Ausfahrt wechselt man die Griffhaltung ja kaum bis gar nicht (anders als im Gelände)



eben. 
das problem an den ergon-griffen ist, dass man in genau einer position komfortabel greift (also sicher auch komfortabler als mit jedem anderen griff), aber sobald man dynamisch auf dem beik sitzt und die sitzposition verändert, bzw nach vorne und hinten geht, drückt immer irgendwas. 

passende handschuhe (gel muss nicht sein, schadet aber auch nicht), gescheite griffposition / gekröpfter lenker und griffe in der richtigen dicke / härte sollten helfen. 
ergon überzeugt mich nicht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Oktober 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich vom verkrampften Festklammern beim Bergabfahren
> Schade nur dass bei den Peaty Griffen die ODI Snap On Endkappen nicht passen. Cheers



Das geht auch ohne verkrampfen ganz gut . Die Klemmringe sollten aber ODI-Kompatibel sein. Schon mal versucht?


----------



## Warnschild (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe inzwischen folgende Griffe: http://www.esigrips.com/

Sie sitzen gut, lassen sich super reinigen (selbst die weißen, da muss man allerdings gelegentlich mit Spüli drüber wischen), es gibt sie in zwei verschiedenen Durchmessern und auch mit Gripshift vertragen sie sich bestens. 

Ich habe kleine Hände und schätze den geringen Durchmesser (habe das entsprechende Modell) bei guten Dämpfeigenschaften. Außerdem passt sich das Ganze mit der Zeit an meine Handform an. Es gibt eine kaum sichtbar dickere Seite, die in der Handfläche liegen soll.

Die Ergons fand ich schrecklich, sie waren zu groß und (wie oben bereits erwähnt) zu unflexibel für verschiedene Positionen.


----------



## mangolassi (25. Oktober 2011)

> Die Klemmringe sollten aber ODI-Kompatibel sein. Schon mal versucht?


Ja, blöderweise passen die Snap Kappen auch bei den 5 Jahre alten Odi Klemmringen nicht

Die Esi Griffe sehen auch interessant aus, aber ohne Schrauben trau ich denen irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre die Acros Griffe am Fully:





Finde sie sehr angenehm, nicht zu weich...optisch nett wegen unterschiedl. farbiger Klemmringe.

Am hardtail hab ich die Moto...mag die auch. Haben ein direktes Gefühl solange sie nicht irgendwann schmierig werden. Vorher hatte ich die Ritchey WCS drauf, die mir aber am Lenkerrand zerbröselt sind vom Anlehnen und gelegentlich stürzen. Nicht sehr haltbar.


----------



## Cirest (25. Oktober 2011)

acros hatte ich auch, sind mir aber zu dick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Oktober 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ja, blöderweise passen die Snap Kappen auch bei den 5 Jahre alten Odi Klemmringen nicht
> 
> Die Esi Griffe sehen auch interessant aus, aber ohne Schrauben trau ich denen irgendwie nicht.



Was sind denn Snap Kappen? Dachte das wären die Klemmringe.




Die Acros sehen auch aus, als wenn sie aus der ODI-Fabrik kommen würden.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub die snap kappen sind die stöpsel die an den lenkernenden drauf kommen


----------



## cytrax (26. Oktober 2011)

Gibts da auch geschlossene? Also mit Alu-Endkappen? Die Plastikstöpsel sehn immer bissl kagge aus^^


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2011)

klar gibts das, z.B. Hope Grip Doctor oder Syntace Bar Plugs


----------



## Cirest (26. Oktober 2011)

acros bietet auch welche an!


----------



## mangolassi (26. Oktober 2011)

> Ich glaub die snap kappen sind die stöpsel die an den lenkernenden drauf kommen



Eben die Plastikkappen werden bei Odi am Klemmring eingeklickt, damit sie da bleiben und verhindern ziemlich gut Schrammen auf dem Eloxal oder auch mal Löcher im Bauch bei Stürzen.


----------



## FreakmitHerz (22. Mai 2012)

acros a grip 
und komme bestens damit zurecht


----------

